# licensing to sell in Kentucky



## jakkindaback (Jul 9, 2015)

My boyfriend and I are looking into selling the mushrooms we harvest. Currently we are doing cultivated shitaki and we are foraging for morel and chantrelle. Anyone know where we can get our licensing to sell to restaurants and local grocers?


----------



## tomsawyer42129 (Apr 2, 2016)

If you find out anything, let me know I have been trying to find out as well. Going to try to sell hen of the woods and chickens


----------



## cornfed (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't know how it is there, but i have people begging to buy my Morels, they sure dont' want to wait for me to get a license lol. However, i do NOT sell them, i eat them  Theres just not enough to sell. Oh, i'm in middle Tennessee by the way.


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Just go to the courthouse and file a small business llc. Then have the buyer sign a wavier stating they are responsible for any consumption of wild edibles.


----------



## mushylove (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks Nutsak for your advice, it looks like you're a lawyer/business tycoon and movie producer.
How are you so talented, yet so down to earth on a mushroom site? 

What else can you help us with? I mean with your great name NUTSAK


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Lol, thats just some basic info. You shouldn't need much more than that unless you make more that $500.00 - actually wait until you at least make $500.00 before you go do all that paperwork.

But print a wavier right away. Have them sign 2 copies and you keep 1. That way they have one with them as a reminder. 

Good luck this year hope you make some good cash with morels.


----------

